# Converting old mcc to office space



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Might want to get a hold of a electrical recycler and see if any of the old stuff is worth any money.








Power Distribution and Electrical Equipment Recycling


Read more about how our power distribution and electrical equipment recycling solutions offer programs for all types of PCB and non-PCB equipment.




www.veolianorthamerica.com





I worked on a demo of an old Belden wire plant. The contractor I worked under was salivating about all of the copper that was going to be removed. They took gas axes to the medium voltage starters and literately removed everything into piles. Then he found out that he could have sold them for lots more money. He asked me to reassemble the starters, with no drawings, and piles of ct's and pt's form 8 starters. I declined I kept reminding him that a bit of planning could get him a lot more money. There were 2 customer owned substations and 21 unit substations inside the building. The breakers in the substations were made by Allis Chalmers. Some of them were a bear to get to trip. This is the facility that I have worked at where every tie breaker was closed. 
There was no procedures for removing a unit sub from service completely. I spent most of my days there in my switching suit and ground stick. Fortunately in was winter in Phoenix. 
All of the unit subs were GE Vapor Tran, so I got to use my certification for freon as well as my knowlege of medium voltage distribution. Should have made more money than I did.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

gpop said:


> Would it be unfair to get contractors to quote a new install as i only plan to use that number to compare against the cost of 3 phase transfer switch and a new 3 phase panel.


In my opinion you ought to let them know what you're trying to figure out, let them know the project they're quoting is not a definite - lots of projects that are considered are never done. 

However that said, I have identified customers that ask about much more than they actually do, and are time wasters. Their other specialty is dragging the proposal process out endlessly hoping to get enough input from contractors that their maintenance people can attempt it themselves, or they can give the more expert contractors' ideas to some bottomfeeder. I give them high prices and low priority and as little detail as possible. Other contractors just won't return their calls. They wind up wasting *their own* time and money. 

But you're way short of that. I'd prefer in this situation if someone asks for "budget estimates" rather than quotes, that way you aren't asking them to spend more time and effort than necessary. If you get three off the cuff estimates and they're not too far apart you should have enough of an idea of the cost to make your decision. If you decide to go that way, you can ask them to go from the estimate, do some real estimating, and come up with an actual proposal / quote.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gpop said:


> Simple job of removing any old gear that is no longer used and make any necessary repairs. Building is probably 50 x 50 and half will be a walled in office the other side probably storage.
> 
> Sounded simple until i realized that i have a 1200 amp old school buss with a bunch of sub breakers and no main. The main breaker is in the huge transfer switch outside and everything is a little rusty.
> 
> ...


I think it would be a disservice to cut out the 1200 amp capacity
I would install a new 1200 amp main multiple breaker panelboard with a breaker for, a three-phase 45kva transformer, and 3 phase loadcenter. This would keep it as a building that has some commercial or light industrial capability instead of relegated into an office/ shed.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> I think it would be a disservice to cut out the 1200 amp capacity
> I would install a new 1200 amp main multiple breaker panelboard with a breaker for, a three-phase 45kva transformer, and 3 phase loadcenter. This would keep it as a building that has some commercial or light industrial capability instead of relegated into an office/ shed.


Building is on private property and we have a new plant/mcc 500' away. Last of the old plant was taken off line a few weeks back so none of this will ever be re-used.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The word storage is a 4 letter word with bldg dept and fire dept. 
Call it flex space which means whoever has the office has the other side of the bldg too and flex means they are flexible on their activities. No separation required.

If you're going single phase I'd see what size transformer they're going to put in, and size accordingly. 
Never know what type of flexible activities may occur, cooling needs, etc.


----------

